# IPv6 chez soi, à quoi ça sert ?



## da capo (13 Décembre 2007)

Nous sommes nombreux à avoir un réseau local.

Free déploie son offre IPv6.

Clairement, quels avantages peut-on en tirer ?
Comme mettre en oeuvre ?

Si une bonne âme se sent de faire un topo.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## pascalformac (13 Décembre 2007)

tiens da capo le " nioube" !

il y a déjà 2 sujets dédiés !


----------



## da capo (13 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens da capo le " nioube" !
> 
> il y a déjà 2 sujets dédiés !



personne n'y dit rien :/
alors je vais dans le forum dédié.


----------



## fredintosh (13 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> tiens da capo le " nioube" !
> 
> il y a déjà 2 sujets dédiés !



Ç'aurait été charitable de mettre le lien... 

D'ailleurs, le fil que j'ai trouvé et mis en lien démarre de façon totalement absconse pour qui ne connaît pas grand chose aux réseaux, ou à l'intérêt d'IPv6.
Je trouve que ce fil commençait mieux, mais bon... :rateau:


----------



## pascalformac (14 Décembre 2007)

extrait du communiqué de presse free ( illiad)





> En de&#769;ployant l&#8217;IPv6, Free est l&#8217;un des premiers ope&#769;rateurs dans le monde a&#768; faire e&#769;voluer son  re&#769;seau pour optimiser les services propose&#769;s a&#768; ses abonne&#769;s et favoriser le de&#769;veloppement  des applications du futur.
> Cette nouvelle ge&#769;ne&#769;ration du protocole Internet (IP), appele&#769;e a&#768; se  ge&#769;ne&#769;raliser dans les prochaines anne&#769;es, est supporte&#769;e de fac&#807;on native et sans qu&#8217;aucune  configuration spe&#769;cifique ne soit ne&#769;cessaire dans la dernie&#768;re version des syste&#768;mes  d'exploitation : Windows Vista, Mac OS X, Linux.
> 
> Cette nouvelle connectivite&#769; *cohabite avec l&#8217;IPv4 *de&#769;ja&#768; pre&#769;sente et permet a&#768; chaque  e&#769;quipement connecte&#769; a&#768; Internet (ordinateurs, pda, te&#769;le&#769;phones, imprimantes, etc.) de se voir  affecter sa propre adresse IP. L&#8217;IPv6 simplifie la configuration des e&#769;quipements lors de leur  raccordement au re&#769;seau. De me&#770;me, il augmente le niveau de se&#769;curite&#769; et la qualite&#769; des  services fournis.
> ...



petit tuto sur activation 

*Aller sur sa console
*activer
*rebooter la freebox


----------



## da capo (14 Décembre 2007)

Merci pascal, mais j'avais déjà pris connaissance de ces infos.

Mondanna dans un autre fil disait en 2 mots "très simple".
Ok, moi je veux bien.
Cocher dans une case et valider (sur la freebox ou dans préférences réseaux), je sais faire et je ne crois pas être le seul.

Mais je me pose des questions :
- quelle sont les implications matérielles et logiques de ce choix ? A savoir, certains matériels sont-ils impropres à IPv6  ?
- on va avoir un adressage en hexa ok : mais ma boucle locale (127.0.0.1) elle devient quoi ? Je les écris comment mes adresses fixes ? Mes redirections de port éventuelles ?

Ce genre de question ne trouve de réponse ni dans le communiqué de Free ni dans les messages de Mondanna.

Voili, voilà.

Après, si vous me dites : ça marche tout seul et il ne faut rien changer... je n'y crois pas.


----------



## Galphanet (15 Décembre 2007)

da capo a dit:


> ça marche tout seul et il ne faut rien changer...



Oui 

Sérieusement, ya plus de NAT et autres joyeusetés !
Mac OS X 10.4, Linux et Windows XP SP2 supportent l'IPv6, y compris les nouvelles versions de ces systèmes.

Certains appareils embarqués comme une radio ou un téléphone wifi risque de ne pas supporter IPv6.

Le but d'IPv6 est d'attribuer des adresses sans passer un NAT mais c'est quand même sécurisé puisqu'il y a un firewall entre tes périfériques réseaux et Internet


----------



## Dr Troy (15 Décembre 2007)

Oui, l'intérêt c'est que tous tes clients qui se connectent à Internet aient une IP spécifique sur la toile. En gros ça évite les redirections de ports si tu veux faire des serveurs chez toi. Il n'y aura plus de distinction entre ton adresse LAN et WAN en v6.

Sinon ça résoud également le problème que certains pays ont (comme la Chine), de n'avoir plus assez d'adresses IP disponible et l'IPv6 étend le nombre de combinaisons possibles.

Bref, pour un utilisateur lambda, ça reste inutile.


----------



## da capo (15 Décembre 2007)

Dr Troy a dit:


> Bref, pour un utilisateur lambda, ça reste inutile.



ok, ok.

Mais je reviens avec mes questions sans réponse :

-> y a-t-il des changements dans l'adressage local ?
-> si je monte un serveur accessible (web ou afp) son adresse sera donc codée en hexa. Un "client" devra donc utiliser un système compatible IPv6 pour l'atteindre. Oui ? Non ?


----------



## control.alt.suppr (16 Décembre 2007)

Au niveau IPv4, il n'y a aucun changement, la différence principale est que toutes les machines de ton réseau local peuvent se voir attribuer une adresse publique en IPv6 (mais donc il vaut mieux avoir un firewall entre ta freebox et ton réseau).

pour les URIs, essaie donc celle-là : http://[2001:200::8002:203:47ff:fea5:3085]/ (sisi, les crochets sont indispensables). Bien entendu, le client doit être compatible IPv6, c'est notament le cas de Safari, du moins en version 3.

Sinon, quelqu'un a une idée de ce que je doit faire sur mon tiger server pour y faire transiter l'IPv6 de manière transparente ?


----------



## Fatima555 (11 Avril 2015)

Voila une présentation sur l ipv6   https://mix.office.com/watch/nkkpsjrva3j6


----------

